
Ask HN: What are your favorite resources for learning iOS development? - halfastack
I know there are some resources from Apple, but my experience with their online getting started wasn&#x27;t the best. Overall, the way it was written didn&#x27;t fit with me. It was a dry, step-by-step instruction cookbook with little explanation behind deeper concepts (presumably to make the getting started fast).<p>How did <i>you</i> learn native-iOS coding? What would you recommend to a developer who wants to get into iOS dev? (i.e. resources presuming previous dev knowledge of loops, control flow, OOP, collections, etc. are OK, even preferable).
======
ijuhoor
I tend to learn new things with the objc.io videos (paid subscription to all
video. Worth every cent/penny) I also subscribed to the iOS dev weekly email
by Dave Verwer. nshipster has great content. Also following the right people
on twitter leads to great articles.

I tend to avoid medium article as there is a lot of noise about the “cool-new-
thing-that-everybody-should-do”.

If you want to get into iOS programming, find an app that you like that seems
easy enough and try to recreate it. Also don’t follow blindly random tutorial.
Try to understand what you are trying to achieve and how other (more than one)
people solved it.

~~~
elpakal
I second that Dave's weekly email is great. And Matt is now back at NSHipster
so we'll get some cool new shiz!

------
elpakal
raywenderlich.com has some great, hands on tutorials and is well maintained by
Ray and co.

